# CaseIH 685



## Ringneck (Apr 17, 2021)

Looking to see if there's any specific issues with the engine on the CaseIH 685s. I am looking for a lower profile and found this one and needed to check it out.
Thanks, Henry


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Ringneck, welcome to the tractor forum.

Read through the attached thread.... it should address most of your conerns.

IH 685-What do I need to know? - Yesterday's Tractors

You really can't go wrong with a Case IH tractor, provided it's not completely worn out. How many hours does the tractor have on it?? Drive it around and get a feel for it. Does everything work? Clutch OK? PTO works?? Brakes?? Hydraulic Lifts are often a problem, check it to see that it works. Power steering OK?? Tromp on the Differential lock pedal to see that it works. Any major leaks should be a concern because one day you'll have to fix it.

I personally would prefer a manual transmission over a power shift.


----------



## Ringneck (Apr 17, 2021)

BigT said:


> Hello Ringneck, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Read through the attached thread.... it should address most of your conerns.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll see what I can do.


----------

